# SawStop Router Lift, Cast Iron Table, Mobile Stand, Fence & Bora 3.25hp Router



## BigAl98 (Jan 29, 2010)

How much $....or link?


----------



## Dmitriy_S (Jun 7, 2018)

While it is a really nice router table, it is out of my affordability. Congrats on a new router table


----------



## darthford (Feb 17, 2013)

> How much $....or link?
> 
> - BigAl98


$1,526

Cast iron top and mobile stand $819
Four post router lift $399
32" fence $169
Downdraft dust collection box $139


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

I took it off my list when I saw that you can't add (Woodpeckers) micro adjuster to the fence. That is a must for me. I use it all the time. Thanks for posting


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

> I took it off my list when I saw that you can t add (Woodpeckers) micro adjuster to the fence. That is a must for me. I use it all the time. Thanks for posting
> 
> - Peteybadboy


While the Woodpecker wouldn't work, JessEm has a micro-adjuster and I think that it would work. I have the same SawStop fence and believe that it's made by JessEm, with a few small differences. I outlined it in my review of the fence - https://www.lumberjocks.com/reviews/12192


----------



## darthford (Feb 17, 2013)

> While the Woodpecker wouldn t work, JessEm has a micro-adjuster and I think that it would work. I have the same SawStop fence and believe that it s made by JessEm, with a few small differences. I outlined it in my review of the fence - https://www.lumberjocks.com/reviews/12192
> 
> - WillliamMSP


I took a look and the JessEm won't work without drilling/tapping two holes in the fence. Read your review also. The SS fence is intentionally fouled up with the dovetail top track and no track on the back/bottom of the fence for a micro adjuster.

I have to say I find all these router table fences primitive in design. Nothing like the ease of a T fence on a table saw or bandsaw. Adjusting the SS fence parallel is a laughable process and other than the fancy Incra I don't see any of the other router table fences being much better. With this cast iron table I may be able to adapt a T style fence I'll have to give that some thought.


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

> I took a look and the JessEm won t work without drilling/tapping two holes in the fence.
> 
> - darthford


With the Mast-R-Fence II, which I believe the RT-F32 is based on, you use a little adapter bracket rather than drill holes -

https://jessem.com/collections/router-table-accessories/products/new-mounting-bracket-for-micro-adjuster


----------



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

Great review but lacks one important detail-how does it *cut?!*

Does all of this help you make better projects? Can you remake a project that was so-so and show how much this has improved your work?

Does the dust collection work well?

Let us know how well it works otherwise this post is just a *brag.*


----------



## darthford (Feb 17, 2013)

> With the Mast-R-Fence II, which I believe the RT-F32 is based on, you use a little adapter bracket rather than drill holes - https://jessem.com/collections/router-table-accessories/products/new-mounting-bracket-for-micro-adjuster
> 
> - WillliamMSP


Say that will work fine, congrats you are officially "the man"!


----------



## darthford (Feb 17, 2013)

> Great review but lacks one important detail-how does it *cut?!*
> 
> Does all of this help you make better projects? Can you remake a project that was so-so and show how much this has improved your work?
> 
> ...


This is the first review covering "Inspection and Assembly" I'll be back after I put it through its paces with the Leigh 16" RTJ400 dovetail/box joint jig.


----------



## 808Rick (Aug 17, 2021)

Thanks for the post and pics. I am thinking of adding the Sawstop router extension wing with lift and fence, to my Sawstop table saw. If you have time, now that you've had the lift and table a few months, I'd like to ask a few questions.
1) How is the fence for using as a jointer…ie. can you split the outfeed side from the infeed?

2) Have you had any issues with the chain mechanism getting gummed up with sawdust and becoming harder to operate?

3) Have you tried adding any of the after market micro adjustment rigs like the Jessem?

4) One of the common gripes I see about the Sawstop lift, is the lack of detail on what routers will fit in the lift. How are you like the Bora you installed. If I'm going to the expense and trouble of installing a Sawstop table and lift, I want to be able to at a good router that's at least 3hp that will fit.


----------



## darthford (Feb 17, 2013)

> Thanks for the post and pics. I am thinking of adding the Sawstop router extension wing with lift and fence, to my Sawstop table saw. If you have time, now that you ve had the lift and table a few months, I d like to ask a few questions.
> 1) How is the fence for using as a jointer…ie. can you split the outfeed side from the infeed?
> 
> 2) Have you had any issues with the chain mechanism getting gummed up with sawdust and becoming harder to operate?
> ...


1. The SawStop router fence is laughable, easily one of the worst purchases ever. Trying to get that thing parallel with the miter slot while also adjusted for depth, ridiculously stupid. So I took measures see attached pics.

2. No but I have a 3hp nearly 2,000 cfm cyclone evacuating the chips. After I opened the router box and there were a few large chips hiding in the bottom corners but no dust.

3. BEHOLD the mighty Incra LS Positioner in pics below.

4. I don't know why people are griping the SawStop lift fits 3.25", 3.5" (with the included 2 sleeve inserts) or 4.0" to 4.2" router motors direct no sleeve required. Nice wrenches. The Bora fits easy peasy. Now I'd have preferred a Milwaukie router motor but Bora was pretty much the only router motor anyone had in stock when I purchased it. It's working fine so far, nice soft start.

Here you see I had a conniption fit over the lame Sawstop router fence and well things got slightly out hand. lol Ordered the Incra LS Positioner but nobody had the 17 inch in stock so I ended up with the 25 inch. Love this fence a night and day difference vs the Sawstop. Absolutely rigid and includes a .001 inch resolution micro adjuster. Some of the bells and whistles like that high rise gadget are kind of a joke. There's a telescoping stop included but doesn't work with the wonder fence attached. You can position the fence as you inquired with different infeed/outfeed for planing and the design is two sliding wedges with a scale. Well what doesn't have a scale on that thing.

The GOTCHA is the Incra's length. The carriage alone is 9 inches deep so Incra recommends extending your router table. After 2 weeks of head scratching and contemplating custom fabricating a support stand for the extension I decided a 2nd Sawstop mobile base would be less expensive and way faster. I added 2 Sawstop 27 inch cast iron extension tables and filled the remaining area of the stand with 1.5 inch Maple


----------



## 808Rick (Aug 17, 2021)

Howzit Darth,
Thanks for the in depth reply. Exactly the kind of info I was looking for. Unfortunately, with the 3hp Sawstop I have, a right mounted router table/wing is the only option. While that Incra rig you have looks amazing, adding another 5' to the right of my table saw is not an option. The whole point of my incorporating the router table into my table saw, is to save shop space. Everything about the Sawstop is appealing, except the fence. The pics I have seen of it, looked doubtful, and your in depth review confirms my impression. Now I have to figure out if I can use another brand fence with an offset fence and micro adjustment. My search continues.

If anyone else on this string has any experience with using a different router table fence on a Sawstop table, I'd love to hear it. Thanks again for the great explanation and review!


----------



## dsearles (Feb 2, 2021)

I know this threaded was awhile ago but can anyone confirm that when the Bora Portamate 3.25hp router motor is clamped into the lift and lift is mounted into the table that the router bits are centered in the opening of lift plate?

Here is my problem with this lift ….









details for those interested
I have the same Sawstop table and lift and I have tried both a Makita RF1101 which is 3 1/4 diameter motor and a Bosch 1617 EVS which is a 3 1/2 router diameter motor. For both of these, I cannot get the router bits to be centered in the opening of the lift plate, which is a needed to using template guide bushings, such as with a Leigh RTJ400 dovetail jig or Sawstop own Precision Template guides. The outer motor is off center so much that the bits come into contact with walls of the the template guides.

I believe this is due to the clamp design and the use of plastic collars when using a router motor smaller that 4.2 inches but I do not have a router motor that is 4.2 ( 4 1/2) in diameter to test this and the Bora Portamate 3.25hp router motor is currently about $300 to $320. I do not want to lay out that kind of money on unless I know that it will definitely solve this problem.


----------



## darthford (Feb 17, 2013)

> I know this threaded was awhile ago but can anyone confirm that when the Bora Portamate 3.25hp router motor is clamped into the lift and lift is mounted into the table that the router bits are centered in the opening of lift plate?
> 
> Here is my problem with this lift ….
> 
> ...


I put the Sawstop 1/2 table insert down over the top of a 1/2 inch router bit just now, it's dead center with the Bora Portamate.


----------

